# Stiphodon Sp. - The algae killer



## viktorlantos (3 Feb 2012)

Cheers guys, i thought i share the next video with you guys.

We never tried this fish earlier. Last week we had a chance to throw 20 of them into a 120L tank (fish rack).
And in 2 hours they eliminated every algae from the plants, the tank, the gravel...  

The pre story is that we had the light on for full weekend because of a timer fault and got a nice algae attack on some of the slow grow decor plants in these fish rack. These guys cleaned a large bolbitis in 2 hours, and we just throwed them a new plant every 2 hour to clean it   

In one day they cured all of them. And now every plant looks like a fresh one from Tropica   
As a bonus they looks really nice, not colorless like most of the algae eaters.


----------



## mrjackdempsey (3 Feb 2012)

Practical and beautiful.......a winning combination. Handsome fish earning their keep, I want some


----------



## Gill (4 Feb 2012)

Great little fish that come in some stunning colors.


----------



## Greg's Pea (6 Feb 2012)

What size do you find they grow to?


----------



## Alastair (6 Feb 2012)

I've got an order in for some :0) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nayr88 (6 Feb 2012)

they munched!!!


----------



## ghostsword (7 Feb 2012)

I wonder if they eat moss.  great looking fish.


___________________________


----------



## nayr88 (7 Feb 2012)

They don't mate I had 2 in a tank with tons of moss


----------



## chrisjj (7 Feb 2012)

Will be looking out for these.

I understand they need well oxygenated water - are they OK with a CO2 system?


----------



## alzak (7 Feb 2012)

Hi

I do have 4 in my tank and all I can say they are great fish to watch only problem is with time they do no eat algae but food put in tank for different fish 

I do have high level of co2 and they are fine with this


----------



## alzak (7 Feb 2012)

Hi

I do have 4 in my tank and all I can say they are great fish to watch only problem is with time they do no eat algae but food put in tank for different fish 

I do have high level of co2 and they are fine with this


----------



## Greenview (10 Feb 2012)

I've got some Stiphodons too, wonderful fish and great fun to watch. They have a habit of burrowing into the substrate though and creating clouds of dirt from the aquasoil.


----------



## chrisjj (11 Feb 2012)

Does that suggest that they may not be great with an hc carpet....


----------



## Greenview (11 Feb 2012)

Good question. I have no carpeting plants in the tank they are in so cannot say from experience. My guess is that a well established carpet would be ok because they probably wouldn't choose to bury there; maybe Viktor knows.


----------



## stan1973 (12 Feb 2012)

I had a couple of these but they died, I didn't really know what they were and the shop didn't tell me anything so didn't know that i had to provide tons of algae for them. i wish i'd known. They sound similar to hillstream loaches in their requirements, another fish I really like but don't keep, maybe they'd go well together? in a in a tank setup for hillstream loaches.


----------

